# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  The World of Etrakien - by Clercon

## ravells

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Photoshop
*
Review*
Colourful, clear and beautiful are three words that can be used to described Clercon's map of the world of Etrakien.  The sinuous mountain lines echoed by the continental shapes give this map a distinctive style and an ethereal beauty which is complemented by the colour scheme chosen.

The Guild has been honoured to see this map from conception to completion. We applaud Clercon for a fine contribution.

*Artist's Notes*
This map depicts the world of Etrakien. It’s a dark fantasy world mainly populated by humans, so no Elves, orcs or dwarves. 

The map was meant to be a big overview map to give me an idea of what I’m dealing with. Where are the countries? How many countries are there? Before starting up the map the only area that I had a quite clear view of was the area around Ankh-Bathor. The largest and most important city in the Etrakien world. 

As you can see I’ve only named the countries and seas in this map. That’s on purpose. First of all I don’t have all the names yet, and if I’m going to wait to finish this map till I do, well the map will never be done. I also think that the map has a cleaner and nicer look without all the names…so well I left them out. It will also look prettier on my wall when I print it out :-)

I also left out the scale…..that’s because I’m not a 100 % sure of the scale yet, and will probably never bee. But approximately the sea called “Etrakiska sjön” is about the same size as the Mediterranean sea. Just so you now.

Well hopefully you have enjoyed the long journey with me creating this map. I’ve had a great time and without all the help and support I’ve got from this forum it never would have turned out the way it did.


*Original Thread*
Click here to view the original WIP thread
Click here to view Finished Map thread

----------


## Mmansen

Jättesnygg karta. 
MVH
Mikael

----------


## rodarmor

Absolut! En mycket fin karta! (Absolutely! A really excellent map!)

----------


## Bk1

Hi Ravells, I've just seen your map of Etrakien and I fell in love with it. It's so clean and stunning... I have a request for you: I'd like to use it as a world map for my D&D campaign, strictly for personal use and I'd like to translate it in italian, changing the names that are a bit too alien for us. Do you think it would be possible to have an high resolution version without labels?
Thanks a lot!

----------


## Steel General

@Bk1 - The map was actually created by Clercon - Ravells created the post in this forum as these are largely decided on by the Community Leaders.

----------


## Bk1

> @Bk1 - The map was actually created by Clercon - Ravells created the post in this forum as these are largely decided on by the Community Leaders.


Oh, pardon me! I'll try to contact clercon!  :Surprised:

----------


## Clercon

Hello Bk1

Of course are you welcome to use the map for your campaign. If you PM your mail address to me I send you the map in high res without any names.

I hope your campaign turns out well.

:-)

----------


## Bk1

Thank you very much Clercon! I'll send you a PM as soon as this forum will allow me! It seems that at least 10 posts are needed before the option is available.  :Smile:

----------


## overlordchuck

Spam the forum!

----------


## sephirith

I'm amazed at the amazing talent and unique maps people come up with  :Smile:

----------


## barrataria

I discovered this thread because I finally got the CC3 Annual with the mapping style based on these maps... it's really, really great!  Probably my favorite style after the Mercator set (but that's not a fair comparison I guess  :Smile:  )

I'm wondering.... how do you draw jungles?  Any other terrain types?  And what do the smaller-scale maps look like (if you have drawn any)?  All in the same style?

----------


## Aenigma

Detta är underbart coolt!!!! (this is amazingly cool)

----------


## Clercon

> Detta är underbart coolt!!!! (this is amazingly cool)


Tackar så jättemycket! (Thanks a lot!)

----------


## Ander

Great work. Those mountains are fantastic.

----------


## True Human

This world map gives a lot of space to use in any game. The empty space allows for expansion if someone actually wanted to use this map for something

----------

